# How to stop continues peeing out cage?



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The returnee boy from my last litter Basil is in a temp cage (Ferplast Jenny) until the spring is here and then he will be going to live with my outside girls as he will be neutered before then.

Anyway he only pees in one corner of his cage but it's not in the base but he stand on the bars and pees out onto my carpet. I've put a hanging litter tray right where he done it as he has always pooped in one corner but instead of using this to pee in aswell he's just moved up the bars:sosp:

I'll be getting a new carpet soon and don't want it covered in pee so trying to think of ways to stop him. I'm going to cover the area where he pees from with cardboard but i can see him moving to another section. Anyway i'm looking for any other tips or suggestions on how to try and stop him


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Could you try puting perspex under the cage and at the side? I don't know if that would work.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Could you try a shower curtain? It wouldn't look to fab, but you would be able to cover the entire area of carpet around the cage. Even if he did pee then you could wipe it up with a bit of toilet roll and wash the shower curtains every few days  If you could buy some cheap ones from poundland and then you would have some to rotate with while the other ones are washing and drying  I have no idea how you would even try to stop him peeing out the cage altogether though


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas!

My dad suggested building a tray that attached to the outside of his cage so that when he pees that will catch it, so will try a few things and see how it goes. Roll on March when he can go outside


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

peter0 said:


> The returnee boy from my last litter Basil is in a temp cage (Ferplast Jenny) until the spring is here and then he will be going to live with my outside girls as he will be neutered before then.
> 
> Anyway he only pees in one corner of his cage but it's not in the base *but he stand on the bars and pees out onto my carpet.* I've put a hanging litter tray right where he done it as he has always pooped in one corner but instead of using this to pee in aswell he's just moved up the bars:sosp:
> 
> I'll be getting a new carpet soon and don't want it covered in pee so trying to think of ways to stop him. I'm going to cover the area where he pees from with cardboard but i can see him moving to another section. Anyway i'm looking for any other tips or suggestions on how to try and stop him


So funny one of my hamsters used to do that.. he would cock his back side in the air and pee out.. lol Little Mario it was.. xx


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's actually peed on me twice by doing it

Once i was walking past his cage and the other i was sitting doing invoices on my bedroom floor and he decided to pee on me and them!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> So funny one of my hamsters used to do that.. he would cock his back side in the air and pee out.. lol Little Mario it was.. xx


ha; my sisters used to do that- he actually made a conscious effort to pee on dad as he passed; what an aim that boy had!! 
oh buddy.


----------

